# Potty training- bell technique



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I did this with Sydney and she caught on wonderfully. I will never forget the look on my dad's face as we were all eating dinner and Sydney rang the bell on the door and I got up and let her out. She was about 8 or 9 weeks old at the time. He couldn't believe it.

Some people suggest ringing the bell right before you let them out. Didn't work for us. So, I took Sydney's paw in my hand, batted at the bell and said "good girl" as I openned the door to let her out. It was wonderful until the cats picked up on it. I'd go running for the door, only to find my 6 mth old kitten sitting infront of the door, look up at me and meow. Hey, it worked for the dog, didn't it? Or she'd decide that she wanted to go out to play, and ring the bell. I never ignored it because I wanted her to know that EVERY time she rang it, she got let out, but geez!! I could have swore my ears were ringing. Or, maybe, she just picked up on what a cool thing it was that she could do it and thought it was fun?

I never did teach Paige. Her method of letting us know she wanted out as a puppy was to convince Sydney to tell us. LOL. Or, she'd sit at the door and stare at the handle. Now, she nudges the handle with her nose and lets out a little whine. I dont particularly care though because my parents dont have bells on their doors and as long as they have a means to tell us what they want, its all good for me. BJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread about it.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=53540&highlight=potty+training+bells


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We made Tinkerbell hit her nose on the bells to go out. (ours were hanging from a piece of ribbon) It worked great. She's almost 3 and she still uses them if she thinks we are not moving fast enough. By the time she was 6 months old, she'd hit them once or twice and if we weren't moving fast enough she'd grab the ribbon in her mouth and shake them hard.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. I hope I can be as successful with two. Wish me luck!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have always used the bell technique! I start from day one and have my odgs tap it with their nose. The catch on really quickly!! Good luck!!


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the tips.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't start the bell thing until about age 3-4 months (I didn't hear about it until then) and it took until about age 6 months before Jamie started ringing the bell. I think it was hard for him because he spends time at home, at my office, at our weekend cabin, and at my Mom's house. Now the only problem I have is that he rings the bell whenever he wants to go out for any reason, usually to play rather than potty!

I found some nice sleigh bells (www.christmasinprescott.com) to hang on the door knob.


----------



## gael (Mar 10, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> I didn't start the bell thing until about age 3-4 months (I didn't hear about it until then) and it took until about age 6 months before Jamie started ringing the bell. I think it was hard for him because he spends time at home, at my office, at our weekend cabin, and at my Mom's house. Now the only problem I have is that he rings the bell whenever he wants to go out for any reason, usually to play rather than potty!
> 
> I found some nice sleigh bells (www.christmasinprescott.com) to hang on the door knob.


This is my problem exactly! He rings the bells when he's bored, wants to see me jump up, whatever.


----------

